# Rule change?



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I live in Rockford MI I fish the rogue daily. The river is open to fishing year round below and above the gates. A friend of mine told me the rules have changed. I've and well most fly fisherman in the area fish the Rogue catch and release before the season opens. He stated to me that the rules now say you can no longer catch a trout out of season, that you can and will get a ticket. I blew this off but on my way threw town after work I came across 2 end vehicles, it is very uncommon to see end at all here. Is this true?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

rcleofly said:


> I live in Rockford MI I fish the rogue daily. The river is open to fishing year round below and above the gates. A friend of mine told me the rules have changed. I've and well most fly fisherman in the area fish the Rogue catch and release before the season opens. He stated to me that the rules now say you can no longer catch a trout out of season, that you can and will get a ticket. I blew this off but on my way threw town after work I came across 2 end vehicles, it is very uncommon to see end at all here. Is this true?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Rogue is type 4, you can fish all you want, year round, throw back the trout (since the posession season is closed) and you'll be fine. I think the lack of vehicles probably just indicates the Steelhead run is winding down a little early this year.

Have fun, post some pictures!
Don


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

I agree with don, it is a class 4 so that makes it open all year just posession season is closed. Although fish that are closed are not supposed to be targeted. Such as walleye in the river or Bass when they are closed and you can get a ticket for fishing for them although the intention is to release them. I have read in the DNR field report that people have been ticketed for targeting a closed species in water that was not closed.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

rcleofly said:


> View attachment 16371
> 
> View attachment 16372
> View attachment 16373
> ...


Great Job! And thanks for sharing the pics!!

The cars will be back in the parking lot now. 

Don


----------

